# Deadly Boomslang Snake Venom Makes You Bleed From All Of Your Orifices Until You Die



## Reptiles101 (Aug 16, 2014)

Let me introduce to you the snake that reinforces the phrase “Never trust a pretty face”- the boomslang snake.

Read more at http://www.iflscience.com/plants-an...ur-orifices-until-you-die#x1XP58KpkWPpI8C7.99


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 16, 2014)

Ive always loved boomslangs


----------



## Beans (Aug 16, 2014)

That is AWESOME!

And soooo pretty wow, that green one is startlingly beautiful.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 17, 2014)

Very much an over sensationalised article.


----------



## Bazil (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice snake, but rarely bites, unless annoyed big time.


----------



## ackiekid01 (Aug 17, 2014)

I love boomslangs i find it interesting how a colubrid that size can cause so much damage to a human


----------

